# Drymistat tube 70%



## Oatz (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello all, I recently (week ago) set my Drymistat tube horizontally in the humidor. Prior to that I had the common sponge vent humidifier. The humidifier was actually keeping my humidor at 72%. I was happy. Now I thought I should switch to the tubes because of mold problems with the vented style. My humidor after sitting for 3 days untouched is at 56% with the tube. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oatz said:


> Hello all, I recently (week ago) set my Drymistat tube horizontally in the humidor. Prior to that I had the common sponge vent humidifier. The humidifier was actually keeping my humidor at 72%. I was happy. Now I thought I should switch to the tubes because of mold problems with the vented style. My humidor after sitting for 3 days untouched is at 56% with the tube. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Was the box seasoned, what's the rh in the room, have you had issues with the box before?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oatz (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes. THe humidor was seasoned properly. To be honest I am not certain what the room RH is. No problems prior to setting the Drymistat tube in. Vented humidifier was actually working better.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oatz said:


> Yes. THe humidor was seasoned properly. To be honest I am not certain what the room RH is. No problems prior to setting the Drymistat tube in. Vented humidifier was actually working better.


Ditch it..spend a couple bucks on 72% boveda packs. Should keep the box around 69%. Plus there's no wasted space you can just lay em on the smokes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I have had NO LUCK EVER with these crystal / gel humidification mediums. Either I'm too stupid to use them properly (very possible ! lol), or they're just not that great.

If you like the idea of the vented plastic tubes, go with Heartfelt Beads and plastic tubes. Here's my personal favourite for smaller cigar boxes: Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads
@UBC03 is absolutely correct however, Boveda packs will also work well for you. They unfortunately don't work well for me because I have larger cabinet humidors, and the ambient RH in my home goes down to <20% in the wintertime (I think it's at about 24% right now), so the Bovedas can't keep up. I also personally really like the bead tubes (and the act of charging them with DW), but again, that's just me. Bovedas work great and they're an excellent product. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

How big is your humidor? I think i used 2 of those tubes for my 50ct since one is only rated for 25. Ended up adding a xikar bar humidifier to help it along.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## thevoiceofvintage (Jan 24, 2018)

I replaced mine with beads from Cigar Oasis.


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

It's already been said, but I would definitely go Boveda all the way. I was fooling around with all sorts of humidifiers and it was such a headache! I mean it was AWFUL. I felt like I needed to check daily to ensure my RH was where it needed to be. With boveda you can be worry free and trust me it's amazing. I also store my cigars differently than before and that helps as well, but the boveda are key without a doubt.


----------

